# Food dilema



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is on a food called Burns - which is a great quality food but he hates it and is refusing to eat it - this can't go on so I'm on a search for a new dry food. He has a very sensitive tummy.

These are the ones I am considering, please give your opinions and also more suggestions if you can 

Orijen 6 fresh fish. 
Acana Pacifica
Purina pro plan salmon (in the past I have seen very mixed views on this - but a lot of people have suggested it)

and theres one other brand but I don't believe its in the states - Husse.

Thanks in advance!
Orla


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I think most people on here would encourage the Orijen or Acana.  We don't have anyone that sells it in my area (Dora is on Natural Balance right now) but a lot of members here like it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would try Orijen or Acana -- specifically Acana Pacifica if Milo has a sensitive tummy because it has a little less protein than Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. I would never feed Purina.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's an article on food allergies and intolerance... including what the common culprits are and how to diagnose : Food Allergies & Food Intolerance in Dogs

I'm not sure of the ingredients lists on those foods you mention, but it may work best if you could limit the ingredients your dog eats to see which are causing the problems. From there, you can pick a high quality food that won't upset Milo's tummy. If you are looking for a premade food, there are products out there formulated with limited ingredients specifically for dogs with food sensitivities. 

Hope you find one that agrees with Milo.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

Lisa, I've always said I'd never feed them purina either from what I've read, however - a lot of show people here use it and one of my best friends feeds it to her dogs and they are in fabulous quality and top winners at shows. 
I don't really know - is purina here different to purina in the states?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

All I know is that cheese is delicious in most other countries, and isn't near as good here because the US pasteurizes everything. So, Purina could be different there.

I feed Poppy Orijen 6 Fish, and he has what I consider a sensitive stomach. However, he has been fed Orijen by the breeder since he first started eating kibble.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks for the reply!

My friend is giving me samples of the orijen so will see how he likes it!
Have samples lined up for Husse and pro plan aswell - only 1 I can't find is acana so will probs just buy a bag of it if the other don't work out.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I've tried both the Acana Pacifica and the Acana Grasslands...but Bisou wasn't so crazy about the Pacifica so now we've been using the Grasslands which she likes..but what one dogs likes, the next won't and so on... But I did use up all the Pacifica before we moved onto the Grasslands..so she liked it enough to finish the bag.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is list of the top ten ingredients in Purina Pro Plan Beef and Rice Formula






*First Ten Ingredients* 

Beef
brewers rice
corn gluten meal
whole grain wheat
whole grain corn
animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E)
poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine)
fish meal (natural source of glucosamine)
dried beet pulp
animal digest 

Out of the ten there is only really two things that you should feed your dog.

Fish meal and Beef

The rest of the ingredients are typical of low quality commercial dog foods and most are allergins to dogs especially our little white Maltese. Beet pulp does a good job of stainig coats, animal digest we really don't want to discuss what that is. Poultry by products can contain as much as 40 percent ground feathers.

We love the internet because you can research exactly what an ingredient really is by just typeing it into goolge. Now that I have made everyone a little sick at their stomachs, I will agree with the other foods mentioned as good quality foods. Advertising on pet food is very deceptive and it seems the ones with the least nutritional values have the most advertising and the really good foods you have to search out. THANK GOODNESS FOR FORUMS LIKE SPOILED MALTESE, and their educated members and the good Maltese mommies


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

nekkidfish said:


> All I know is that cheese is delicious in most other countries, and isn't near as good here because the US pasteurizes everything.


But you can buy actual real cheese in America (although my husband disagrees..but you can)..I'm not talking about that plastic, processed stuff that masquerades as cheese..that stuff is scary and shouldn't even be called cheese. lol.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Off topic: I've seen more and more raw cheese in WF. As long as it is aged, they are allowing for raw cheese. I really wish they had some raw fresh goat cheese, though. There's a goat cheesemaker in Alabama who makes some great goat cheese, but it's pasteurized. 


Regarding the Purina food: You do not really want to feed your dog brewer's rice and corn gluten unless you can't afford anything else.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola is on Acana Grasslands and Origen 6 fish. She like the Acana better. I rotate them.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!
I'm leaning towards the acana now.


----------

